# Newbie: My Twin Girls (photos)



## heartofwisdom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm new to this blog and to goats. We live outside Nashville.

Cameo and Sweetie (old Nigerian Dwarfs) joined our family this August at 3 months. 

































We also have 11 children (only 2 boys left at home now), 3 miniature horses, two prys, 3 barn cats and 2 house kittens. 









I'm thinking of getting a couple of Neubians next spring for milk (I heard its hard to milk the tiny girls). Looking forward to talking goats with you all.

Robin
http://heartowisdom.com/heartathome


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

First of all ... WELCOME TO TGS !!!

Those girls are really pretty nd's ! luv em !!
11 kids !!! Wowza !! 
Love the pic with the mini & cart !!

love all your pics ! can't wait to see more !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome from Idaho :wave: Glad that you found us!!

About the milking - 

I have milked my Alping cross (standard) and my Nigerians - and yes, to me the Alpine was definately "easier" but I got really good milk production from my Nigerian. It is just a time thing for me!

Can't wait to "see" you around the boards!

Allison


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Robin and welcome....pretty little nigi's! And you are truly BLESSED to have such a large family....the mini horse is adorable!

I milk my mini's and though it does take some getting used to with smaller teats, practice makes perfect! I milked 3 does 2x a day for 4 months this past year and all 3 with the basics only took me 20 minutes.....and the milk is awesome! I was getting just over 2 quarts a day from my nigi and just under from my pygmy/nigi crosses. Can't wait to see "more ' of you....hope you enjoy being here. :wave:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome from AL!!

Those are some VERY pretty girls! Glad to have you and your crew with us! :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

welcome to TGS, your animals are very beautiful. :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome. 

I love your does! You lil mini is not bad either.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to The Goat Spot, we had 16 kids last year, some were stillborn and one little doeling passed away a couple of hours after being born though.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome and great to have you at TGS! Thanks for sharing your pics-you have a nice place there(background very pretty). Congrats on getting Cameo and Sweetie. :wave:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome!!! I love the pictures escpecially the mini with the cart. Your new little girls are adorable!!


----------

